# My New Angel



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

Since the apparent suicide of my small angel last week, I have been looking for a replacement. Yesterday, I was at the LFS, and they said they had some tht had come in, but they were babies. Boy, were they babies. Those things would not last five minutes; either death by filter or death by being eaten. I asked if they had any others, and they said they did have one big one that they had had in store for a while. I bought it since it is very pretty, and because I like having two larger ones instead of one big and one small.
Anyway, here it is
Pic is not that great, but oh well.


----------



## FoxFire110 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi,
I like the yellow coloring on top.
Very pretty

Lynn


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Beautiful fish.


----------



## someonefishy (Oct 14, 2010)

That is a lovely angelfish. Thanks for sharing him ... someonefishy


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

looks like a boy to me (gold top, pointy head) but you won't know for sure until you see the tube.


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

emc7 said:


> looks like a boy to me (gold top, pointy head) but you won't know for sure until you see the tube.


That's what I thought; it has the "bump" on the middle of his head.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Very pretty Angel


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2009)

He thanks you guys for the compliments, lol. One thing I have noticed, is that he can "control" his stripes. For example, one minute, he looks like in the first picture, the next he looks like a zebra. Is this normal?
Here he is with stripes :


----------

